# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Socio occulto di ditta individuale

## alterjohn

Circa trent'anni fa un individuo (impiegato pubblico che non poteva figurare)stipulò una scrittura privata con un amico con la quale veniva creata una società occulta per la gestione di una attività commerciale; ufficialmente, l'attività veniva svolta sotto forma di ditta individuale, così registrata alla camera di commercio, da parte dell'amico dell'impiegato. Per tanti anni gli utili vennero ripartiti in parti uguali fra i due. Di recente, il socio occulto, per divergenze (tra l'altro, non ha più avuto modo di prendere visione delle scritture contabili, dei bilanci degli ultimi anni ..) vorrebbe uscire dalla società.Che norme giuridiche si applicano al caso ? quelle della soc. in nome collettivo? cosa deve fare il socio occulto (della ditta individuale)per uscire dalla società occulta e far valere i propri diritti patrimoniali e non? Occorre far registrare la scrittura privata, per farla valere? Grazie per la Vs. risposta.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Un soggetto che ha svolto il ruolo di socio occulto per molto tempo, si deve ben guardare dal palesare il suo rapporto, posto che per anni non ha effettuato alcun adempimento di carattere tributario e potrebbe essere destinatario di procedure di accertamento fiscale e in caso di fallimento anche di vedersi estesi alla propria persona gli effetti del procedura concorsuale. 
Quindi, il consiglio è di valutare con molta cautela i rischi di emersione della sua condizione di socio occulto.

----------


## alterjohn

> Un soggetto che ha svolto il ruolo di socio occulto per molto tempo, si deve ben guardare dal palesare il suo rapporto, posto che per anni non ha effettuato alcun adempimento di carattere tributario e potrebbe essere destinatario di procedure di accertamento fiscale e in caso di fallimento anche di vedersi estesi alla propria persona gli effetti del procedura concorsuale. 
> Quindi, il consiglio è di valutare con molta cautela i rischi di emersione della sua condizione di socio occulto.

  Ringraziandola vivamente per la Sua risposta,mi chiedo tuttavia come possa tale socio occulto far valere i propri diritti verso l'(ex) amico, ufficialmente titolare della ditta individuale e cosa fare per uscire dalla società occulta ed evitare di continuare ad assumere il rischio della gestione imprenditoriale?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Non può certo farli valere in via ufficiale, essendo la sua partecipazione occulta. Quanto poi all'uscita dalla società essendo occulta ufficialmente il socio occulto non ha alcuna responsabilità, semplicemente perchè il suo rapporto è occulto (vale a dire nessuno lo conosce).

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

se è occulto significa che non esiste per la legge. Non esistendo per la legge, non si hanno ne diritti ne doveri se non quelli morali nei confronti del socio (che mi pare di aver capito ormai non esistono più manco questi). Soprattutto, non mi sembra nemmeno tanto opportuno cercare "aiuto" nella stessa legge che volutamente si ha violato per beneficiarne per scopi personali.

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Ringraziandola vivamente per la Sua risposta,mi chiedo tuttavia come possa tale socio occulto far valere i propri diritti verso l'(ex) amico, ufficialmente titolare della ditta individuale e cosa fare per uscire dalla società occulta ed evitare di continuare ad assumere il rischio della gestione imprenditoriale?

  Se il suo obiettivo è quello di "uscire dal meccanismo" può "semplicemente" stracciare la scrittura privata o farne un'altra in cui dichiara la sua "uscita" a partire da una certa data, in modo da arginare l'eventuale danno. Il punto infatti a mio avviso non é l'ufficializzazione dell'uscita quanto il fatto che l"amico" ha in mano uno strumento che potrebbe utilizzare a suo piacimento quando gli dovesse servire (ad esempio per "distribuire" il carico fiscale e previdenziale). Per cui meglio raffreddare le ostilità e cercare di "eliminare" tale strumento.

----------


## alterjohn

> Se il suo obiettivo è quello di "uscire dal meccanismo" può "semplicemente" stracciare la scrittura privata o farne un'altra in cui dichiara la sua "uscita" a partire da una certa data, in modo da arginare l'eventuale danno. Il punto infatti a mio avviso non é l'ufficializzazione dell'uscita quanto il fatto che l"amico" ha in mano uno strumento che potrebbe utilizzare a suo piacimento quando gli dovesse servire (ad esempio per "distribuire" il carico fiscale e previdenziale). Per cui meglio raffreddare le ostilità e cercare di "eliminare" tale strumento.

  Quindi, se intende far valere i propri diritti nei rapporti interni col titolare della ditta individuale non è opportuno registrare la scrittura privata ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Quindi, se intende far valere i propri diritti nei rapporti interni col titolare della ditta individuale non è opportuno registrare la scrittura privata ?

  Men che mai.

----------


## La matta

Registrare la scrittura privata... significa autodenunciare una società che era sconosciuta al fisco, 5 anni di dichiarazioni mancate (redditi iva irap SdS 770 spesometro ecc) nonché per il socio occulto e grane anche per l'ex imprenditore individuale. Cosa da valutare attentamente: è un carico di sanzioni, imposte  e accertamenti induttivi da paura. 
Per conto mio la soluzione va cercata, come già detto dai miei più illustri predecessori, a livello personale. La venuta alla luce di questo rapporto anomalo non può che generare danni gravissimi a tutti. A mio sommesso parere, si potrebbe pensare ad un baratto tra la chiusura di una posizione pericolosa per il socio occulto con la rinuncia di ogni pretesa. Non so di quanti soldi si stia parlando, né di quali siano i rapporti di forza, ma la situazione è molto pericolosa per tutti. Certo di più per il socio occulto.

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Quindi, se intende far valere i propri diritti nei rapporti interni col titolare della ditta individuale non è opportuno registrare la scrittura privata ?

  Sarebbe una forma molto orginale di suicidio  :Big Grin: 
A parte gli scherzi..quello che ha fatto è, senza mezzi termini, illegale...lei lo renderebbe noto ai terzi? Già così ha una spada di damocle sulla testa...
Però quello che mi sfugge è...vuole uscire dalla società da una parte e vuole fare valere i suoi diritti dall'altra...in poche parole cosa vorrebbe fare: uscire e continuare a percepire "gli utili"? Perchè in tal caso potrebbe ufficializzare il tutto con una associazione in partecipazione, ovviamente non retrodatata..rimane sempre il problema dell'arma-scrittura privata

----------


## La matta

Al carico del già terribile elenco di cui sopra si potrebbe aggiungere, in caso i ricavi/utili fossero molto considerevoli, lo spettro del raddoppio dei termini per il penale, portando gli anni in contenzioso a una decina? Non so proprio se vale la candela.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Una scrittura privata societaria non autenticata nelle forme di legge - vale a dire a mezzo di notaio - che valore ha sul piano giuridico ?  
Per me un valore prossimo allo zero.  
Altrimenti, chiunque, per danneggiare un'altra persona, per qualunque motivo che noi ignoriamo (magari perchè gli ha sottratto 30 anni fa la più bella ragazza del paese)  potrebbe inventarsi l'esistenza di una società occulta, per passare a persona facoltosa buona parte dei propri debiti.  
La prova dell'esistenza di una società occulta, va documentata, non solo con la scrittura privata a firme non autenticate, ma con atti correlati, che dimostrino l'erogazione di somme, a titolo di utili, dalla ditta individuale al socio occulto. 
E anche per questo versante, provata l'esistenza di rapporti finanziari tra ditta individuale e socio occulto, se la si volesse far valere contro il socio occulto, questo richiederebbe innanzitutto un processo finalizzato a certificare l'autenticità dello stesso, posto che neanche la registrazione "fiscale" sarebbe sufficiente, perchè un atto che non è redatto nelle forme di legge, non è valido.    
È possibile provare l'esistenza di una società di fatto (occulta) quando nei rapporti interni ricorrano congiuntamente i seguenti tre elementi (Cass. 15 marzo 2010 n. 6175, Cass. 11 marzo 2010 n. 5961, Cass. 22 febbraio 2000 n. 1961):
-  esistenza di un fondo comune, costituito dai conferimenti, finalizzato all'esercizio congiunto di un'attività economica;
-  partecipazione comune ai guadagni e alle perdite;
-  vincolo di collaborazione in vista dell'esercizio dell'attività economica (c.d. affectio societatis). 
E' vero, la società occulta si può provare con qualunque mezzo che evidenzi l'esistenza di un rapporto associativo, di interessi comuni (Trib. Arezzo 6 marzo 2012) fornendo uno o più dei seguenti indizi:  
- un soggetto finanzia sistematicamente un imprenditore individuale (anche rilasciando fideiussioni omnibus);
- partecipa a trattative d'affari; 
- compie atti di gestione (anche se in nome dell'imprenditore individuale); 
- preleva somme di pertinenza dell'impresa (Campobasso). 
Non è un'elencazione indiziaria esaustiva, ma serve a sottolineare che la registrazione di una scrittura privata, potrebbe non essere sufficiente a far emergere l'esistenza di un rapporto sociale occulto.

----------

